# spot metering for t5i



## echoyjeff222 (Dec 15, 2013)

If I'm on manual focus, there's no square that shows up when I take photos. Consequently, I'm not sure how the spot metering works. Where is the 'spot' that the camera uses to get the exposure when I'm on spot metering? Is it just the center? If so, can I enable a little square/rectangle to show where the spot metering is? Thanks!


----------



## table1349 (Dec 15, 2013)

Per chance have you R.T.F.M.  Start by reading page 117 to answer your question.  Then read page 103.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Dec 15, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Per chance have you R.T.F.M.  Start by reading page 117 to answer your question.  Then read page 103.



thanks, haha. I had the manual open, but didn't quite know where to look. Thanks for directing me to the right pages ... it looks like I have to use the viewfinder and not live view to see the actual location of the focus, then (unless I add the gridlines)


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 15, 2013)

You will usually get much better performance out of the camera when using the viewfinder rather than using the LCD screen (aka "Live View" mode) to frame and focus shots.  The two different methods use COMPLETELY different focus systems.  The system used when you look through the viewfinder is significantly faster at focus.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 15, 2013)

echoyjeff222 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Per chance have you R.T.F.M.  Start by reading page 117 to answer your question.  Then read page 103.
> ...



Book mark page 382.  It's a helpful one.


----------

